# Uber Whatsit #119



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Infinite_Day (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like a close-up of something made of silver...


----------



## kathyt (Oct 27, 2012)

It looks like a dish rag.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 27, 2012)

Or a brillo pad from the sparkles that I see.


----------



## mikefisher1304 (Oct 27, 2012)

That's what I was thinking too !


----------



## ronlane (Oct 27, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Or a brillo pad from the sparkles that I see.



I was thinking cleaning sponge as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 27, 2012)

Hmmmm an opal? It seems to have a translucency and organic feel ... I think lol
I love these, glad you are doing them again!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 27, 2012)

Insulation or some type of scouring pad of sorts.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 27, 2012)

MDF or fiberboard.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Oct 28, 2012)

Ice cube?


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Oct 28, 2012)

hermatically sealed plastic?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 28, 2012)

PlanetStarbucks said:


> hermatically sealed plastic?




Getting warmer!


----------



## Smokinloads (Oct 28, 2012)

Freezer bag wrapped around 'something', straight out of the freezer?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 28, 2012)

Smokinloads said:


> Freezer bag wrapped around 'something', straight out of the freezer?



Close enough!


----------

